#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  _-(هشدار برای دوستانی که از ADSL استفاده میکنند)-_

## ~H03in~

*با سلام
امروز يکي از دوستانم به من گفت حسين من با اينکه چند روزي از اينترنت استفاده نکردم ولي از اکانتم چند گيگي کم شده منم برگشتم بهش گفتم حتما اکانتتو زدن.بنده خدا سرش کلاه رفت.
هک اکانت ADSL که در بعضي از ISPها صورت ميگيره و از دو روش بوسيله  پروتکل TELNET,HTTP از طريق پرتهاي  80 و 23 انجام ميشه .........
جدا از جرم بودنش به نظر من نامرديه و نوعي دزديه..........

دوستان براي جلوگيري از اين کار چند راه داره 
بهترين مهمترين و راحتترين کار اينه که شما پسورد پيش فرض مودمتونو عوض کنيد که در اکثر مودمها admin  هستش (هم يوزر هم پسورد).
در مودمهاي TP-LINK ميتونين با استفاده از گزينه Maintenance اين کارو انجام دهيد.

زير سايه مرتضي علـــــــــي*

----------

*alireza geram*,*e-1354*,*elnino909*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*hamsafar00*,*hossein mokh*,*ICT-ELEC*,*mehrdada*,*morteza_1130*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*REZA164690*,*sardarshams*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*sovietiran*,*str*,*tahaali9095*,*tofighsob*,*vali_yusefie*,*باباخاني*,*راستگار*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*میرچولی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

سلام

هک که هميشه بوده ، شما بايد مراقب باشيد ، معمولا اين حملات از طريق پورت 445 انجام ميشه براي بستن اين پورت در ويندوز XP از اين دستور بايد در محيط CMD استفاده کنيد :



```

netsh firewall delete portopening protocol = TCP port = 445

```

netsh firewall delete portopening protocol.JPG
در ويندوز 7even هم از اين دستور استفاده کنيد :



```

netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="allow445" protocol=TCP dir=out localport=445 action=block

```

موفق باشيد .

----------

*1212ali*,*930*,*alireza geram*,*amen*,*aramis*,*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*hossein mokh*,*ICT-ELEC*,*jahansony*,*Khalili*,*mehrdada*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*REZA164690*,*sardarshams*,*Shami*,*sovietiran*,*str*,*tahaali9095*,*tofighsob*,*yousef12*,*~H03in~*,*باباخاني*,*جواد حمیدی*,*راستگار*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*میرچولی*

----------


## alireza geram

شاتل خوبه؟ بستگی به امنیت سرور نداره  فقط خود یوزر باید حواسش جمع باشه؟

----------

*hossein mokh*,*Khalili*,*mehrdada*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*REZA164690*,*sardarshams*,*sovietiran*,*tofighsob*,*باباخاني*,*جواد حمیدی*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## ~H03in~

با سلام
آقا علي رضا شاتل از لحاظ امنيتي خوبه تو شهر ما که اينجوريه خود من براي آزمايش  هر کار کردم نتونستم به کسي HTTP يا TELNET بزنم با اينکه پرتهاشون باز بوده (تو شاتل)اين امکانو از هونجا بستن ولي در تعدادي از ISPها  اين امکان وجود داره و ميتونه آدم به مودم کلاينت هدف دسترسي پيدا کنه.

يا علـــــي

----------

*alireza geram*,*ICT-ELEC*,*mehrdada*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*REZA164690*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*tofighsob*,*باباخاني*,*جواد حمیدی*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## nekooee

به مودم خیلی بستگی داره این روش دیگه منسوخ شده و کارایی نداره...

مگه سیستمهای قدیمی که دیگه تعدادشون خیلی کمه

----------

*mehrdada*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*Service Manual*,*tahaali9095*,*tofighsob*,*~H03in~*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## sabz1

این مطلب نمی دونم چقدر صحت داره
استاد اگر در موحیط cmd این دستور را بدهیم و بعد پنجره را مینیموم کنیم که پنجره بره پایین شنیدم  امنیت میره بالا یعنی اگر حک بشی پنجره می یاد بالا و متوجه میشیم این مطلب درسته؟؟ دستورش  echo بعد اینتر بعد پنجرش را مینیموم میکنی.

----------

*mehrdada*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*tofighsob*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## Service Manual

> این مطلب نمی دونم چقدر صحت داره
> استاد اگر در موحیط cmd این دستور را بدهیم و بعد پنجره را مینیموم کنیم که پنجره بره پایین شنیدم  امنیت میره بالا یعنی اگر حک بشی پنجره می یاد بالا و متوجه میشیم این مطلب درسته؟؟ دستورش  echo بعد اینتر بعد پنجرش را مینیموم میکنی.


سلام

شما وقتي پورت رو بستيد ديگه بسته شده و مابقي رو هر کي گفته ميخواسته سر به سرتون بگذاره ....

----------

*mehrdada*,*nekooee*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*tahaali9095*,*TAMIN*,*tofighsob*,*~H03in~*,*باباخاني*,*راستگار*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## ~H03in~

> به مودم خیلی بستگی داره این روش دیگه منسوخ شده و کارایی نداره...
> 
> مگه سیستمهای قدیمی که دیگه تعدادشون خیلی کمه


 با سلام خدمت استاد عزیزم جناب نکویی
من اینو همین الان برای آزمایش انجام دادم (در نتیجه منسوخ نشده) از صفحه عکس گرفتم فرمتشو jpg کردم.
* در بعضی از ISPها دوستان اگه رعایت نکنن سرشون کلاه میره.*
با تشکر از زحمات شما.

دست علــــــی یارتان.

binary.JPG

----------

*ICT-ELEC*,*mehrdada*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*pps2011*,*TAMIN*,*tofighsob*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

TELNET که راحت بسته ميشه ، براي XP از دستور زير استفاده کنيد :



```

netsh firewall delete portopening protocol = TCP port = 23

```

Port 23.JPG
براي 7even هم از اين دستور :



```

netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="allow23" protocol=TCP dir=out localport=23 action=block

```

يک روش ديگه هم هست در قسمت Run تايپ کنيد : services.msc و بعد گزينه TELNET رو غير فعال کنيد .

TELNET.JPG

----------

*alireza geram*,*ICT-ELEC*,*khoshbin*,*mehrdada*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*tofighsob*,*~H03in~*,*باباخاني*,*راد2000*,*قیصر*

----------


## ~H03in~

> سلام
> 
> هک که هميشه بوده ، شما بايد مراقب باشيد ، معمولا اين حملات از طريق پورت 445 انجام ميشه براي بستن اين پورت در ويندوز XP از اين دستور بايد در محيط CMD استفاده کنيد :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> netsh firewall delete portopening protocol = TCP port = 445
> ...


با سلام 
همونجور که آقا رضا گفت........ 
اين پرت يعني 455 از طريق پروتکلServer Message Block>>>SMB   که  براي به اشتراک گذاشتن سخت افزار (مثلا پرينتر يا اسکنر)يا فايلها  در يک شبکه مورد استفاده قرارميگيره و در بخش امنيت و نفوذ بسيار مهمه 
نکته بعدي که دوستان بايد توجه کنن اينه که در هنگام اتصال به اينترنت هيچوقت فايروال ویندوز و خاموش نکنن.

يا علــــــــــي

----------

*fkh52000*,*ICT-ELEC*,*khoshbin*,*mehrdada*,*nsahzabi*,*pedram*,*sardarshams*,*tofighsob*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## pedram

سلام
دوستان.هرسروري يك ليست كاروگزارش روزانه دارد كه معمولا كاربرها ميدانند.وميتوانند  به گزارش كار نگاه كنند اگر كسي حك كرده باشه ديگه بنام صاحب وياخريدار كه ثبت نميشه با نام ديگري حتما ميشه؟...ويا با نام كاربري مثال xوارد بشه چطور ميشه.من اين قسمت را متوجه نشدم.
متشكرم

----------

*digitale*,*tofighsob*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

